# DNS in jail not working



## GST (Apr 11, 2013)

I've successfully set up my first jail. I can SSH to it and ping IPs from within it, but DNS isn't working:


```
$ ping 8.8.8.8
PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=0 ttl=46 time=15.644 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=1 ttl=46 time=17.347 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=2 ttl=46 time=17.346 ms
^C
--- 8.8.8.8 ping statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 5 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 15.644/16.975/17.347/0.668 ms
$ ping freebsd.org
ping: cannot resolve freebsd.org: Host name lookup failure
```

My jail's /etc/resolv.conf (copied from host):


```
nameserver 128.83.185.41
nameserver 128.83.185.40
```

What's going on here? 

I've looked around and found this, but the issue there was a minor one of copying the host's /etc/resolv.conf as /etc/resolve.conf in the jail.

Pinging from the host works like a dream. Let me add also that I'm brand new to FreeBSD and jails, so please be kind.


----------



## GST (Apr 12, 2013)

*Answer was: firewall*

I hadn't yet allowed UDP from the jail's IP, only the host's. Added a rule and `# /etc/rc.d/ipfw restart`. Now jail can resolve names. Done.


----------

